# I need a 2nd opinion



## Rail Jumper (Dec 14, 2010)

OK so I'm an inexperienced beginner at model RR. And I hope it's alright to buy my rolling stock 1st, before I even have a layout plan. because in the past 3 weeks I've drop $1000 on nothing but train cars. I have 50 of them now and I want to purchase Locomotives. I found this one and would really appreciate if you can tell me if this is a great loco or tell me to keep shopping. Here is the link: http://www.ctctrainshop.com/proddetail.php?prod=bach80606

I have been learning a ton about model RR in the past month. Like I now know it is going to be expensive.hwell:


----------



## dozer (Jan 2, 2010)

Yes, that is an excellent engine. Bachmann steams are pretty impressive. Sure there is going to be people that tell you don't buy anything but this or that etc... but in the end they all end up working out pretty well. You'll quickly learn that typically the value of the traqin goes up when you start wanting very realistic details and very smooth and powerful engines. 

Just remember, this is a hobby so don't let anyone tell you how you should do it. It's all about being fun and learning. If you lose sight of that it's no longer a hobby, it's a chore. 

Oh, and welcome to model railroading, it definitely isn't cheap! LOL....


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

Rail...that is a nice-looking steam engine there. As I was looking at it, I realized that it had a good number of axles. I don't know what the minimum radius is for something like that, but I would shoot for at least 22". Anything less than that might give trouble.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Rail, that's a really nice-looking steamer---you'll have fun with it. One thing to consider is that in real life, longer usually would translate into more pulling power. That's not necessarily the case with model railroads. If you plan on some long consists, you might also try out a shorter locomotive and see which pulls better.


----------



## Rail Jumper (Dec 14, 2010)

dozer said:


> Yes, that is an excellent engine. Bachmann steams are pretty impressive. Sure there is going to be people that tell you don't buy anything but this or that etc... but in the end they all end up working out pretty well. You'll quickly learn that typically the value of the traqin goes up when you start wanting very realistic details and very smooth and powerful engines.
> 
> 
> Oh, and welcome to model railroading, it definitely isn't cheap! LOL....


So Bachmann's are one of the better brands. That's good because I like the way it looks. and would love to make it my 1st Loco. But I am really trying to be patient and make the right choice. The most important thing to me is the quality. If I have to pay more $ for quality, it's worth it.


dozer said:


> Just remember, this is a hobby so don't let anyone tell you how you should do it. It's all about being fun and learning. If you lose sight of that it's no longer a hobby, it's a chore.


 Good point, that I will remind myself if I ever start to lose sight. just have to keep telling myself (have fun & learn).
Hey thanks dozer


----------



## Rail Jumper (Dec 14, 2010)

mr_x_ite_ment said:


> Rail...that is a nice-looking steam engine there. As I was looking at it, I realized that it had a good number of axles. I don't know what the minimum radius is for something like that, but I would shoot for at least 22". Anything less than that might give trouble.


Good pointer, I didn't even think of that. So you mean I should not use track less than 22" R? I was hoping I could go at least 20".


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

Rail...you probably could get by with a 20"-radius. I stated to shoot for 22" simply because it is about the biggest you can go on a 4 X 8 sheet of plywood. Bigger always seems to be better when it comes to track radius!


----------



## Rail Jumper (Dec 14, 2010)

Reckers said:


> Rail, that's a really nice-looking steamer---you'll have fun with it. One thing to consider is that in real life, longer usually would translate into more pulling power. That's not necessarily the case with model railroads. If you plan on some long consists, you might also try out a shorter locomotive and see which pulls better.


I see what your saying. I did not realize that was the case. I was thinking the more axles = more pulling power. What would be considered a long consists?

Thanks guys, keep it coming.


----------



## dozer (Jan 2, 2010)

Rail Jumper said:


> Good pointer, I didn't even think of that. So you mean I should not use track less than 22" R? I was hoping I could go at least 20".


 The steam engine you pointed out is what's called an articulated engine. Meaning it's hinged in the middle of the big drivers allowing it navigate tighter radius turns. I have a large articulated nearly identical to yours that makes 18" turns and 15 degree switches without any problems at all.


----------



## dozer (Jan 2, 2010)

I would say Bachmann makes excellent steamers yes. It seems their quality on diesels are a little bit further behind even though I have 6 dcc equipped diesels that work out great for me so far.


----------



## Rail Jumper (Dec 14, 2010)

mr x, I understand what your saying. Better safe than sorry, right? Maybe I can make one mainline with small radius track, like an inner city lope. would that work?


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

Well...I would say dozer is correct in his assessment of the radius it can handle. I was going to say earlier that it most likely could handle an 18-inch radius just fine. I always like to go with a bigger radius, mostly because I did make a curve that was a little too tight for most loco's on my first real layout attempt. I was using flextrack, and that stuff bends awfully sharp if you want it to. Trouble is...most loco's don't like sharp bends. Oh well..you live and learn!

Chad


----------



## Rail Jumper (Dec 14, 2010)

dozer said:


> The steam engine you pointed out is what's called an articulated engine. Meaning it's hinged in the middle of the big drivers allowing it navigate tighter radius turns.


Yes, I think I remember reading that in the description (I've looked at so many different HO stuff). 
Well so far it sounds like this Steam Loco would do a good job for me. I can't tell you how helpful all you guys are. 
Since I've only been in this hobby for 4-5 weeks, I feel like I'm rushing into it buying $1000 worth of rolling stock already. But it's totally consumed my life lately. It may be your help that keeps me from crash & burning.
So can I go ahead and buy this Loco?


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

i wouldn't call bachman's top tier Spectrum lineup as high end models, but they definitely the better ones. and as far as American steam they are even better.
is 170$ a good price for this one? i don't know for sure but it seems it is on expensive side, i would almost expect it to by with sound for that much

dozer, 4-8-2 Mountain is not articulated locomotive, that would be the mallet (and others)

and as far as radius, we all have limitations we need to take in account. i'd love to be at 22 or even 20 minumum radius, but i can't. oh well, i will still enjoy


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

Rail...I certainly think you have selected a good quality locomotive. I don't want to be responsible for telling you to go ahead and buy it. You mentioned that you prefer good quality over all else, and I think this loco falls into that category. You most definitely need SOME locomotive to start pulling around $1000 worth of rolling stock...lol!

Chad


----------



## Rail Jumper (Dec 14, 2010)

mr_x_ite_ment said:


> Rail...I certainly think you have selected a good quality locomotive. I don't want to be responsible for telling you to go ahead and buy it. You mentioned that you prefer good quality over all else, and I think this loco falls into that category. You most definitely need SOME locomotive to start pulling around $1000 worth of rolling stock...lol!
> 
> Chad


Don't worry about that. I would never hold you responsible. I'm responsible for my own actions. 
And yes, I do definitely need a locomotive. because it sucks pushing them around by hand.


----------



## Rail Jumper (Dec 14, 2010)

tankist said:


> i wouldn't call bachman's top tier Spectrum lineup as high end models, but they definitely the better ones. and as far as American steam they are even better.
> is 170$ a good price for this one? i don't know for sure but it seems it is on expensive side, i would almost expect it to by with sound for that much
> 
> dozer, 4-8-2 Mountain is not articulated locomotive, that would be the mallet (and others)
> ...


Your right it does have draw backs. It is only DCC ready and is not articulated. But it has some nice details & looks great. 
Truthfully I'm just anxious to get most of my rolling stock & Loco's now because I'm concerned that the ones I want will be discontinued and the quality will go down and prices will go up. correct me if you think I'm wrong, then I can relax and take my time buying a piece at a time. Being new I don't know what the past marketing trend has been. But it seams the older stuff was built better and was less expensive.


----------



## dozer (Jan 2, 2010)

I've personally never seen a steam loco that's dcc ready with sound for under $200 but I can't say they're not around.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

dozer, search for "spectrum tsunami" on ebay. perhaps 4-8-2 is a rare locomotive (if mass-producer bachmann can have rare stuff at all) here is a 2-10-0 decapod  with tsunami sound for ~170 shipped "Buy it now". and here is the complete listing fos same engine with sound, went for ~134 shipped.
in light of this 170 for non DCC engine is a ripoff. again, unless there is specific situation with 4-8-2's which i don't think there is.



Rail Jumper said:


> Your right it does have draw backs. It is only DCC ready and is not articulated.


4-8-2 is not an articulated locomotive but it is not a drawback, it is just its quality. honda civic is not a pickup truck, but thats not it's drawback per say, right? its just a different tool with different purpose. 
articulated locomotive - wiki

lack of pre-installed DCC decoder is also can hardly be named as drawback. its just what this is. whats wrong here is price. again, as I, not a big into steam guy, see it.

OP, it is your money and you free to spend it as you see fit, and i personally already well ahead more then 1K into this hobby, but! I would not take on buying things that fast, you will need money for other supplies as well and they not going to be cheap.


----------



## TONOFFUN80 (Jan 9, 2010)

I don't have any spectrum engine but most seem to be good engines.i agree with tankist it seems high $. to be fair i don't really check prices on steam locos as i prefere the newer ages. that said if thats the engine you really want then the price is not important.


----------



## Rail Jumper (Dec 14, 2010)

tankist said:


> dozer, search for "spectrum tsunami" on ebay. perhaps 4-8-2 is a rare locomotive (if mass-producer bachmann can have rare stuff at all) here is a 2-10-0 decapod  with tsunami sound for ~170 shipped "Buy it now". and here is the complete listing fos same engine with sound, went for ~134 shipped.
> in light of this 170 for non DCC engine is a ripoff. again, unless there is specific situation with 4-8-2's which i don't think there is.
> 
> 
> ...


tankist, I'm not really sure what your saying, probably because I don't know much about model RR. I wouldn't know a rare locomotive if it bit me in the A**-ankle. But eventually, after bugging you guys and researching the topic I will find what I want. Any beginner like myself will appreciate advice from fellow hobbyist. I myself like to teach & show others how to do things I have learned in my life. Rule #1 when someone needs your help is: people do not like to be intimidated. Someone ask a question, they need a good answer, not proof that your smarter than they are. Even though I'm new to model RR, I have accomplished a lot of difficult task. The biggest one was building a car from scratch, no kit. Designed, fabricated, titled, licensed, and drive on the street. Titled as a specialized vehicle. took me 3 years. So i'll pick model RR up.
I'm glad you got over a $1000 in this hobby, that means I haven't spent too much yet.


----------



## MattyVoodoo (Oct 26, 2010)

I just started running a Bachmann Spectrum 2-10-2, and it certainly wouldn't handle well on anything less than 22", but that engine might, it might not like it, but it might.


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

Yea, the train will let you know if it likes the radius or not! If it doesn't, hopefully it is easy to re-do!

Rail...do you know yet whether or not you are going with DCC? Sorry if you mentioned it and I missed it.


----------



## Rail Jumper (Dec 14, 2010)

mr_x_ite_ment said:


> Yea, the train will let you know if it likes the radius or not! If it doesn't, hopefully it is easy to re-do!
> 
> Rail...do you know yet whether or not you are going with DCC? Sorry if you mentioned it and I missed it.


Yes, I want to setup my layout for use DCC. 
I'm just starting out at this hobby, but I'm thinking & planning for the future. First I plan on building a small layout (4 x 8) that has a little bit of everything a large layout would have. Just as a learning tool. I will probably tear this small layout down and rebuild it a few times just to hone my skills, it will be a practice layout.


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

Yea, if you tear down the 4 X 8, you can always incorporate everything into the new layout again.


----------



## tmiller (Jan 15, 2011)

*2-10-2 Steamer*

Hey Dozer,I just purchased a Bachmann Spectrum HO USRA Light 2-10-2 Loco w/Long Tender & w/DCC Sound/ DM & IR #506. Beautiful engine and the sound is out of this world. But having problems with some 15', 18' curves. is this normal and am I out of luck unless I go to a small set of trucks? I saw wher you talked about having no problem with your 2-10-2 so thought I would ask your opinion.

Please tell me it should work!

Thanks.

Ted


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I have a hard time believing that a 2-10-2 engine that has 10 driving wheels could ever manage a 15 radius or even a 18 radius curve easily if at all. Now it should manage a 22 radius which is what all Bachmann starter track is.


----------



## tmiller (Jan 15, 2011)

That was my thought exactly. Guess I will have a great 2-10-2 for sale.

Now what size loco should I consider to navigate those small radius's?


----------

